# green tree got some problems pic enclosed!



## catman25 (Jul 17, 2007)

one frog diesd for mysterious reasons? And i took all frogs out of tank cleaned everything with hot water and now i seen a frog with a abnormality..When i tried to quarantine the frog it was jumpy and when i touched the frog it seemed to feel sticky enough.Put him in his own little place and need any ones opinion.Nothing looks odd except the mouth area.


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Take it to a vet. Ive used topical applications of silvadene cream in the past on wounds similar to that, with good results.


----------

